# Livestrong Chainguide



## Classic Bikes (Jun 14, 2010)

Just saw this on the Team RadioShack site today. What is the advantage of the chain guide? Can you tell by the picture who made it? I think I need one!!

Thanks!


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Difficult to say for sure from that photo, but that looks like the same basic idea as the Deda Dog Fang, which keeps the chain from accidentally dropping off the small ring when downshifting from the big ring to the small.

No idea who makes it. Possibly a SRAM prototype goodie that's not yet on the market???


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Same as the Rotor chain guide or the Aceco K-Edge guide


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I'd buy one (LIVESTRONG) if I could find them online....anyone got a link?


----------



## Classic Bikes (Jun 14, 2010)

nor_cal_rider said:


> I'd buy one (LIVESTRONG) if I could find them online....anyone got a link?


Me too. Good Call ewitz. It looks like on of these:

Road Braze-on Chain Catcher









Perhaps they laser engraved a few for Lance and the RadioShack Team.


----------

